# <---------< What's with the black dot?



## Rider Rick (Mar 15, 2010)

Rick


----------



## jim baird (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: <What's with the black dot?

black dot mean thread you posted on prior


----------



## Mule (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: <What's with the black dot?

ummmmmmmmmm What black dot?


----------



## Rider Rick (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: <What's with the black dot?

I always have a black dot.


----------



## Rider Rick (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: <---------< What's with the black dot?

On the active topics to the left.


----------



## McClary's Electrical (Mar 15, 2010)

Re: <---------< What's with the black dot?

the dot indicated you have posted in that thread


----------



## texasbo (Mar 16, 2010)

Re: <---------< What's with the black dot?

Black dot I not see.


----------



## texasbo (Mar 16, 2010)

Re: <---------< What's with the black dot?

Black dot I now.


----------



## RJJ (Mar 16, 2010)

Re: <---------< What's with the black dot?

should indicate the topics you have posted on that are active!


----------



## Rider Rick (Mar 16, 2010)

Re: <---------< What's with the black dot?

Thank you.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Mar 16, 2010)

Re: <---------< What's with the black dot?

dots right!    :lol:


----------



## brudgers (Mar 16, 2010)

Re: <---------< What's with the black dot?

Arrgghh, The Black Spot killed old Billy Bones, Jim me Boy.


----------

